# New(used) Sled!



## Dan Man (Mar 23, 2006)

Back in the boat bidness. Clean little Cream Puff!


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Congrats! Nice ride!


----------



## Gfish (Aug 31, 2009)

Looks great!!! Been looking at the Mako skiffs.


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

Congrats! Welcome back!


----------



## ted8541 (Feb 19, 2013)

Awesome! Muy jealous. Great boat!


----------



## shallowist (May 28, 2009)

Looks good Dan! Now everyone will be confused with two of them in Galveston Bay....


----------



## I.Fish.Hard (Mar 20, 2013)

shallowist said:


> Looks good Dan! Now everyone will be confused with two of them in Galveston Bay....


Haha I was just about to ask if he bought yours!


----------

